# New Space Marine Codex News.



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I found this Shocking news on BOLS. k:

I hope you all had a good holiday weekend. Lets get right to it. A raftload of new rumors broke this weekend regarding an Independant Characters in the upcoming marine codex, and various other changes to weapons and special powers. Here we go:

Special Characters
Vulkan Estan: He is the ex-4th Salamander Company Captain and is a kind of wandering champion. He has almost Inquisition-like leverage over the Salamander Chapter, as his task is to seek out and recover nine holy relics made by Vulkan before he disappeared. If all nine are recovered, it is said Vulkan will return. Estan has recovered the following three and uses them:


Salamander Hide Cloak, 
Gauntlet which counts as a Heavy Flamer and allows re-rolls to wound. 
Spear of Vulkan is a S6 master crafted power weapon.

Estan allows any and all Salamanders in the army to replace their Combat Tactics special rule with a Salamanders version; they get Master Crafted Thunder Hammers for free. All Melta/flamer weapons in the army, no matter their source, count as twin linked – also for free.

13 special characters: in the codex. White Scars character confirmed. There is no model as yet for him or Vulkan Estan. The special characters are designed to be taken by any chapter using "counts as" rules.

General Codex Info
Storm Shields: now grant a 3+ Invulnerable Save versus shooting and assault.uke:
Combat Tactics: special rule allow marines to voluntarily pass or fail any fall back or sweeping advance tests.
Bike Commanders: allow bike squads as troops.
Tactical squads: can have any number of marines from 5 to 10, but can only have special/heavy weapons if you take a full 10 man squad. They can be split into combat squads during deployment. To make up for the "must have 10 for special/heavies" rule flamers, missile launchers, multi-meltas and heavy bolters are now FREE! You only pay points to take the rest of the weapon options.
Drop pod Assault: Half the drop pods deploy on turn 1. This half have "deployment beacons" that allow the rest (who are held as reserve) to come in more accurately. Tactical squads may choose to deploy as combat squads AFTER they land.:shok:
Scouts: in all their forms (including mounted in a Landspeeder Storm) may infiltrate in one of two ways: infiltrate normally or they can come in as reserves from ANY table edge and get to use their free "scout" move when they arrive. Scouts are still troops
Dreadnought Options: Standard, Venerable, and Ironclad with each being an elite choice.

Venerables are back to WS/BS 5.:victoryIt's About time)
Ironclads have 13/13/10 armour and can take twin DCCW, Hurricane bolter, twin linked heavy flamer, and some others It also has a rule which (possibly a weapon option) called the Seismic Hammer which counts as a thunder hammer and allows difficult terrain tests to be re-roll as the Ironclad batters terrain out of the way.
Dreads weapons options: Assault Cannon, Multi Melta, linked Heavy Bolters, linked Heavy Flamers, linked las cannon, linked autocannon, plasma cannon, DCCW, Missile Launcher, and maybe more. The linked autocannon can be purchased for BOTH arms, and possibly some others options as well.
Sternguard Veterans: have Deathwatch style ammo. Two can take special/heavies/special CCW including HEAVY FLAMERS. For +5pts each they can also take any combi weapon and still keep the specialist ammo type.
Vanguard Veterans: are similar but are combat-heavy and can have jump packs as an option. They may be further upgraded to Honour Guard if you take a Company Master.
Combi-Grenade Launchers: may be taken by special characters and scouts.:shok: They are the same as they used to be but are now rapid fire weapons
Land Raider Crusader is now cheaper but does not include the multi-melta; this option may now be purchased as a pintle mounted weapon for ALL land raiders.
Land Raider Redeemer flame cannons are S:6 AP:3 but are not Inferno Cannons; the template must touch the weapon.
Power of the Machine Spirit now allows each weapon on a Land Raider to fire at a separate target.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Noice! Gonna have to dust off the Mountain Angels for this one.

-Dirge


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Man some of those are a bit OTT I reckon...well the smileys you've put illustrate my feelings quite wel too. Storm shields...just wow..the dreadnought improvements in general...argh bikers as troops. 

This can only mean _more_ marine players, and I'm starting to be persuaded to get a Marine army, even if most of these rules turn out to be false.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Unless some of this stuff applies to the Blood Angels too, I'm jumpin' ship just as soon as that new Codex comes out.

Katie D


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Heh katie i dont think you'll be alone with that, hell looks like you can get a mini DC with the vangaurd vets


----------



## CarlM0034 (Jul 3, 2008)

omg!!!!! i hope this i strue because it all sound immense lol


----------



## xpunksbeendeadx (Jul 2, 2008)

Splitting your tactical squad into combat squads sounds a bit interesting, specially that even now even only one model in a squad counts as a scoring unit


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Maybe Marines are worth looking at in 5th after all.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

If those rmours are true then Marines are going to be hated even more than usual. 3+ Inv save for Storm Sheilds! holy shit, free heavy weapons in tactical squads if they are 10? even bigger holy shit! I think las/plas might be on the out now.

I may have to jump ship as well on this. Dam it that means I have to paint up more weapons options for the admin challenge *grumble grumble*


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Space marines are going to be really badass now. i'm scared to think about how this is going to affect Chaos Marines i think they will be totaly broken


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Judas Masias said:


> Space marines are going to be really badass now. i'm scared to think about how this is going to affect Chaos Marines i think they will be totaly broken


care to elaborate? Do you mean that will create a response that will see chaos become moe powerful. or less?


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

FINALLY! The Imperium shall always triumph, and when the Imperium triumphs, that means I do too.  Glad that CSM wont be better than SM in every way


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Initiate said:


> FINALLY! The Imperium shall always triumph, and when the Imperium triumphs, that means I do too.  Glad that CSM wont be better than SM in every way


But they are, and always will be


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but most of that stuff isn't in the Codex, according to BoLS. Here's what the article, which was written with a copy of the book in hand, says.

-The Salamanders character is Tu'Shan, the Chapter Master; he makes flamers and melta weapons twin-linked, and all thunder hammers in the army masterwork. 

-The 'movement' options for a character, such as a bike or jump pack, don't have any effect on army composition. You have to take a Special Character to change what units count as Troops.

-The Ironclad dreadnought is like every other dreadnought as far as weapon options go, but it has AV13/13/11. There is a wider array of weapon options, though, which do include hurricane bolters.


-Sternguard Veterans have the special ammo, including the one that's AP3. Among their weapon options are combi-weapons, but there aren't options for heavy weapons in the squad, which has miffed a bunch of people who were hoping to use them as a Deathwatch squad and include heavy bolter troopers.

-Vanguard Veterans are the more traditional Assault Veterans a la Codex: Blood Angels, but have almost nothing in the way of ranged weapons upgrade options; rather, they can take a pretty excessive array of close combat toys. They can assault after deep striking.

-The Land Raider Crusader comes with a multi-melta standard. That's just part of the Crusader; it's not an option to mount on the other Land Raider configurations. 


All that being said, I'd like to see some of the stuff that was mentioned in the first post in the thread be included, but there's been no indication from any sources that have actually held the book that they're in there. Most of it would make Space Marines horribly, horribly broken, though-- it's more things like combi-grenade launchers, which were basically removed from the game for the sake of easing the confusion of stupid people, and the incentives to actually bring certain heavy weapons in Tactical Squads that need to be in there.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Looking at all these thing makes me wonder....

Would the other armies get cool, new and badass rules/units  

And I for one will not be jumping ships (even though some of the rules are very tempting too). Reason? I will not give up my Death Company/Lemartes. I love them too much to get rid of them now . Plus It'll be fun to laugh at the Marine Player when he loses with these new rules :laugh:.


----------



## Orc Town Grot (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow,

That all sounds decent! It is the cycle of escalation you get when you change the ork codex to make them overpowering, time to spread the overpowering back around again! the cycle of stimulating the market with rule changes goes on! But seriously! I LIKE IT! SM really needed some rule capacity to make players passionate about the list. The best thing is that they are creating options so that players can now go to town with themes! Limiting heavy weapons to ten man squads is REALLY GOOD! It forces the player into deeper thought when making a list. There is NOT much point in having a ten man squad stand so that a missile launcher can get its shot. Now players will have to get game tactical when designing their forces more. The five man squad with lascannon and plasma gun will be a thing of the past! Good!


----------



## The_Pi (Mar 20, 2008)

[IRONY]
Oh the new marines are great!!! What a lot of cool improvements!!!
[/IRONY]

Dark Angels list still sucks...


----------



## bucket_boy101 (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds Great. As soon as i heard of the new models, i thought "I really should get into 40k,afterall having played the other 2 GW systems, why not try the third?"


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

The_Pi said:


> [IRONY]
> Oh the new marines are great!!! What a lot of cool improvements!!!
> [/IRONY]
> 
> Dark Angels list still sucks...


LOL!

Ah, Pi, you're a funny guy. It's a shame there isn't really an Ironic typreface, I wish there were...

But I'll stick with SoH and BolS on this, until I see more evidence.

:wiping a tear from his single eye cyclops:


----------



## Unit_046984 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow if character and vehicle rumours are true, than that means the Salamanders are gonna kick ass.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

The Son of Horus said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but most of that stuff isn't in the Codex, according to BoLS.


Oh thank god. I read that post and was convinced that GW had finally gone off the deep end in terms of favoritism. :shok:


----------



## riskman (Mar 28, 2008)

Does anyone have an idea on the release date for the marine codex?


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I think sometime in the fall.


----------



## CarlM0034 (Jul 3, 2008)

why are blood angel players all gutted this benefits us aswel, just because we have our own codex's doesnt meen were not space marine armies, we can use these new rules and units, i asked the guys at my local GW and they said they benefit all chapters inculding ones with there own codex's


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

CarlM0034 said:


> why are blood angel players all gutted this benefits us aswel, just because we have our own codex's doesnt meen were not space marine armies, we can use these new rules and units, i asked the guys at my local GW and they said they benefit all chapters inculding ones with there own codex's


Not only that, but the currant BA 'dex is a "get you by" dex,. until they can do one proper. This means that BA are in a position of advantage, along with Space wolves, in that the new base codex will come out before theirs, more specific codex is released. This means that they will have all options they would normally have, barring any restrictions caused by their particular tactical tendencies.


----------



## CarlM0034 (Jul 3, 2008)

gutted for black templars!!!!!


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

CarlM0034 said:


> gutted for black templars!!!!!


When you look at the BT list. they do not seriously need the help, they are able to field land raiders as basic transports, not just as heavy support and for termies. They also have rules that help. Plus, there is most likely to be an addendum in the Sm 'dex that allows units to be taken by BT and DA, so there is no need for griping until it comes out.


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

My Precision Assault Strike Force just became a hell of alot more legitimate. Looking forward to those Vangaurd vets with jump packs... No more needing to take a command squad of all 3 specialists and the vet sergeant and buying 20 point jump packs for each on top of the power weapons and terminator honours, and on top of that, one extra marine who cant get a jump pack so that I have the minimum 5 in the squad and on deployment claiming I shot him in the head with a plasma pistol so I can actually use the jump packs... eheh... The things I do for my themed army... Now to finish modeling that giant jump pack on my Dreadnaught... What to use... Landspeeder jets or Tau jets...


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't care what they get, as long as veil of time gets the boot!

If there's one horribly broken ability in ALL of 40k, that was it. It's the single most under-costed, broken ass, retardedly effective 15 point power EVER! 

<rolls for first turn>

"ok I'll go first."

<rolls for veil of time>

"7, is a pass. Thanks for comin' out! Been good playing you."


----------



## blackws (Jul 3, 2008)

I am really looking forward to this new codex maybe it will be about time to dust of my BA marines because like son of mortarion quoted it will be a nice buff to BA and Spacewolfs...


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

The new dex will be out in September or October.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Troy, lol, my termy libby has VoT :biggrin: He has survived 45 attacks before taking a single wound. :laugh:


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

Judas Masias said:


> The new dex will be out in September or October.


I overheard my Local Store Manager saying that Dark Elves are September's release. If he's got it right, I'd assume Marines will be October.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

dark elves august, marines in october


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

i'll be playing my declates campaign army then.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Awsome! If half of that is true then it will be immense. Finally an honour guard for us non blood angel/ultra-bugger boy marine players :grin: Long Live The Emperor!!!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks like Im going to be doing Marines in front of my Deamons now. Next years GT army will be a pre heresy Death guard for me.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

More from *BoLS*:



> In general, almost all of the latest round of rumors are correct. The codex is described as lavish, with a large color section, and clocking in at nearly 150 pages. Lets dive right into some of the details:
> 
> *HQs
> Master*
> ...


----------



## weasly (Jun 18, 2008)

Some of these new changes look great. I've heard the new scout special character (there is a picture of him in WD) can teach a unit of scouts his WS, which is apparently 6.


----------



## blackmane264 (Jul 26, 2008)

there are new space wolf rules coming out next year too and if you want to see the new marine models type in new space marines 40k into google and go onto 
samari gunsinger.com


----------



## The_Pi (Mar 20, 2008)

Dammit!!!! So the rumours are true... My DA now are pussy marines!!!!!

Unless they revise the list soon enough...


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

These new changes are hella confusing, oh well, atleast what I have is still pretty strong.. if more expensive. Damn 10-man squads and the Emperor's free gifts..


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

and the verdict on the whirlwind of changes and or removal of traits?

anyhow, if half of the stuff metioned so far is true, I just may not miss the trait chart... my Scorpion Knights will survive


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, being pretty new to the game, I dunno how much alot of this will effect my perception of my Marines, except for the fact that I may be doing some remolding if some other rumors i've heard don't turn out to be true (such as all Marines getting bolt pistols, bolters, and close combat weapons for free, as my local GW Manager stated)... so *shrug*... but from the looks of things I like the changes.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Judas Masias said:


> Space marines are going to be really badass now. i'm scared to think about how this is going to affect Chaos Marines i think they will be totaly broken


Once we get a real dex. lol. I don't think much beats a 13/13/10 dreadnought with two DCCW. I mean except our miserable pile of failnought.

And whoo boy relic blades. Hot damn I'm jumping ship.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Any news on how much those relic blades cost, and how many members of the squad can have them?

How many squads of these vets can one sm army have?

Any news about updates to da, bt and others?


----------

